# superthrive clones



## rabbit229 (Jan 10, 2010)

been doing some reading on superthrive on cutting
has any of you guys used it ?

is 1ml per 4ltr to rich to soak my cuttings in


----------



## whitefrost (Jan 11, 2010)

few drops will serve you well eventhough its not"food" you can over do it i use 1/4 tsp for 15 gal so you can do the math. does work great for clones


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 11, 2010)

the first grow video i ever watched used superthrive so i just always used it cant really say if it helps but i dont think it hurts


----------



## figtree (Jan 12, 2010)

Superthrive is fantastic! 1 drop per gal. lots of B-1 and other vitamins and hormones. smells killer too!


----------



## figtree (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh thats funny..... no response for the smell. i really do not like it if you were wondering how someone could.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jan 13, 2010)

Pipe Dream said:


> the first grow video i ever watched used superthrive so i just always used it cant really say if it helps but i dont think it hurts


what video?


Shack


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (Jan 13, 2010)

I t works great at 1 drop per gallon in veg, But DO NOT add any ST in flowering. It prolongs flowering, and or inhibits bud production.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jan 13, 2010)

CLOSETGROWTH said:


> I t works great at 1 drop per gallon in veg, But DO NOT add any ST in flowering. It prolongs flowering, and or inhibits bud production.


eek!! i used it in my veg fertilizer mix and added it to my bloom mix . . .
my buds are forming and developing quite nicely presently.
have you tested this yourself or is this word of mouth?


Shack


----------



## asdfva (Jan 13, 2010)

The thrive mixes are old-schoolish by this point. 

You can trust them. 
Remember, less is more. 

Good luck.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jan 13, 2010)

general consensus i'm getting from some reading is superthrive will work, but not work as well as not using it.  apparently its high in nitrogen, which you just don't need during flower. hm. interesting, had no idea!!

oh and to answer the OP question, i soak mine in superthrive and at the first sign of yellowing during the clone process i use a drop in the water i use. have had 100% success rate since i started cloning. always used superthrive, strong recommendation from me for use in cloning.


Shack


----------



## captain insaneo (Jan 14, 2010)

Think of superthrive as a happy meal, it quiets the kids and calms them the hell down but you dont want it to be a major source of food...

I think that analogy works

It is great stuff for giving you plant extra hormones, that will keep the stress hormones in check.
and that stuff smells wretched, like someone ate a bottle of costco vitamins and pissed into a jar.


----------



## doogleef (Jan 14, 2010)

Clones only, and even then there have been many studies that show limited to no benefit from B1 in propagation. It's one of those old marketing fables that never really died. Butric acid is the best I've found for helping root and Butirc doesn't make it faster, its just more profuse when it does finally drop tap.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 14, 2010)

Shackleford.R said:


> eek!! i used it in my veg fertilizer mix and added it to my bloom mix . . .
> my buds are forming and developing quite nicely presently.
> have you tested this yourself or is this word of mouth?
> 
> ...


It's word of mouth. It contains indolebutryic acid (sp) and Vitamin B1 which induces root cell division and elongation, IF, it's not used in excess. It will actually work against you if excessive according to a scientific study I read. According to the label, it helped win World Wars, so it's got to be good, depending on what side you're on. 

If you want a good rooting compound, then choose a product that contains a synthetic auxin (such as IBA) and a fungicide, like Rootone-F.


----------



## doc111 (Jan 14, 2010)

Uncle Ben said:


> It's word of mouth. It contains indolebutryic acid (sp) and Vitamin B1 which induces root cell division and elongation, IF, it's not used in excess. It will actually work against you if excessive according to a scientific study I read. According to the label, it helped win World Wars, so it's got to be good, depending on what side you're on.
> 
> If you want a good rooting compound, then choose a product that contains a synthetic auxin (such as IBA) and a fungicide, like Rootone-F.


What about if you are using a soil with a mychoryzal innoculant? Will the fungicide have an adverse effect?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 14, 2010)

doc111 said:


> What about if you are using a soil with a mychoryzal innoculant? Will the fungicide have an adverse effect?


You're treating the cutting, not the potting mix. BTW, what makes you think that innoculant is working in your favor? Ever think that by the time it comes out of dormancy and gets to work that you've done harvested your plant?


----------



## doc111 (Jan 14, 2010)

Uncle Ben said:


> You're treating the cutting, not the potting mix. BTW, what makes you think that innoculant is working in your favor? Ever think that by the time it comes out of dormancy and gets to work that you've done harvested your plant?


I've heard that it can take a while for mychoryzae to work. I've also heard that there are different types that work much quicker. Why does FF and some other companies add it to some of their soils? Seems like they would know this and not bother putting it into the soil.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 14, 2010)

Shackleford.R said:


> what video?
> 
> 
> Shack


I think it was called the closet cultivator? 

The guys name was Hans. It was on VHS lol. (only like 10 years ago...time flies)

He basically just had a tray with a bubbler and water and added a small capful to it. 
I think its around here somewhere ill try to find it.

One thing I found odd about this video was that for clones he recommended adding water to the tray instead of a humididome. I was really good at having soggy moldy peat cups.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 14, 2010)

doc111 said:


> I've heard that it can take a while for mychoryzae to work. I've also heard that there are different types that work much quicker. Why does FF and some other companies add it to some of their soils?


It's a marketing draw, they're only in this for the money. You really don't think they give a hoot about your garden, do you? For starts, you have no idea if they're putting ANYTHING in their soil that they say they do. This industry is poorly regulated, if at all.


----------



## doc111 (Jan 14, 2010)

Uncle Ben said:


> It's a marketing draw, they're only in this for the money. You really don't think they give a hoot about your garden, do you? For starts, you have no idea if they're putting ANYTHING in their soil that they say they do. This industry is poorly regulated, if at all.


Good point, although I get pretty good results with FF soils. I've tried several others and I've gotten nowhere near the results that I've gotten with FF. They are definitely putting something in them. When I first bought Happy frog I had no idea what humic acid or mychoryzae were. They may be in it for the $$ but they don't want growers getting poor results and then steering clear of their products.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 14, 2010)

doc111 said:


> Good point, although I get pretty good results with FF soils. I've tried several others and I've gotten nowhere near the results that I've gotten with FF. They are definitely putting something in them. When I first bought Happy frog I had no idea what humic acid or mychoryzae were. They may be in it for the $$ but they don't want growers getting poor results and then steering clear of their products.


True, but their products are also overpriced. BTW, you have all the humic/fulvic acids you could hope for in peat moss.


----------



## doc111 (Jan 14, 2010)

Uncle Ben said:


> True, but their products are also overpriced. BTW, you have all the humic/fulvic acids you could hope for in peat moss.


lol! You'll get no argument from me on that one.


----------



## rabbit229 (Jan 14, 2010)

doc111 said:


> lol! You'll get no argument from me on that one.


 so how do you guys use it with your cuttings


----------



## doc111 (Jan 14, 2010)

rabbit229 said:


> so how do you guys use it with your cuttings


Use what????? Superthrive? I've only used it on cuttings once and didn't notice much difference but I'm not finished experimenting. I actually put it in the water I mist with at the rate of 1 drop per quart.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Jan 14, 2010)

Shackleford.R said:


> general consensus i'm getting from some reading is superthrive will work, but not work as well as not using it.  *apparently its high in nitrogen, which you just don't need during flower.* hm. interesting, had no idea!!
> 
> oh and to answer the OP question, i soak mine in superthrive and at the first sign of yellowing during the clone process i use a drop in the water i use. have had 100% success rate since i started cloning. always used superthrive, strong recommendation from me for use in cloning.
> 
> ...


 

this aint right. ur leafes die off in flowering huh?? UB u didnt catch this??? thats not exacly true. fer great harvest i need good foliage, for good foliage (greeen and healthy) u gotta look towwards nitrogen.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jan 14, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> this aint right. ur leafes die off in flowering huh?? UB u didnt catch this??? thats not exacly true. fer great harvest i need good foliage, for good foliage (greeen and healthy) u gotta look towwards nitrogen.


i agree fully. my meaning is that HIGH N isn't need... nitrogen is ALWAYS required for foliage... but in flower the emphasis is on the phosphorus and potash for the flowers. 

EXCUSE THE WORD CHOICE but the N you get from SuperThrive (FROM WHAT I HAVE READ!) is such a high level that it could be "toxic" for flowering.

AGAIN!! POOR WORD CHOICE  don't rip me apart. 

FYI i'm still using it 


Shack


----------



## doc111 (Jan 14, 2010)

Shackleford.R said:


> i agree fully. my meaning is that HIGH N isn't need... nitrogen is ALWAYS required for foliage... but in flower the emphasis is on the phosphorus and potash for the flowers.
> 
> EXCUSE THE WORD CHOICE but the N you get from SuperThrive (FROM WHAT I HAVE READ!) is such a high level that it could be "toxic" for flowering.
> 
> ...


I wasn't aware that superthrive had nitrogen in it.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jan 14, 2010)

doc111 said:


> I wasn't aware that superthrive had nitrogen in it.


hence FROM WHAT I'VE READ i'm still not fully aware of what is in SuperThrive
Hormones and B-1 thats about all i know . . .


Shack


----------



## doc111 (Jan 14, 2010)

Shackleford.R said:


> hence FROM WHAT I'VE READ i'm still not fully aware of what is in SuperThrive
> Hormones and B-1 thats about all i know . . .
> 
> 
> Shack


I think that some of what's in it is proprietary but it does say on the label that it's not a fertilizer. On the side of the bottle it says:


Dissolved solids, 25% of weight, CONTAINS non-"plant-food" (equals non-fertilizer) ingredients: 0.09% Vitamin B, 0.048% Napthyl-acetic acid.

That is verbatim what I copied from the side of the bottle.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 14, 2010)

doc111 said:


> 0.048% Napthyl-acetic acid.
> 
> That is verbatim what I copied from the side of the bottle.


I knew it was one of the synthetic auxins, just got the wrong one. As far as I know, it has no N and even it did it would be so limited as to not being of any value. The strongest source of N is UAN, a mix of ammonium nitrate and urea.


----------



## doc111 (Jan 14, 2010)

Uncle Ben said:


> I knew it was one of the synthetic auxins, just got the wrong one. As far as I know, it has no N and even it did it would be so limited as to not being of any value. The strongest source of N is UAN, a mix of ammonium nitrate and urea.


I am using rapid rooters for rooting clones, is it beneficial to use superthrive in the water for saturating the plugs? Does this particular auxin have an effect on rooting?


----------



## doogleef (Jan 14, 2010)

Myco activity in prepared soils like FFOF will be at a good level as it has been in the bag mellowing for months by the time you get it. Adding spores and expecting immediate results is irrational.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 14, 2010)

doc111 said:


> I am using rapid rooters for rooting clones, is it beneficial to use superthrive in the water for saturating the plugs? Does this particular auxin have an effect on rooting?


There are at least two, perhaps three of these synthetic auxins whose primary function is to induce root cell division and elongation. Use Superthrive at a rate of 10 drops per gallon if you must. I'd still go with Rootone-F over Superthrive.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jan 14, 2010)

i use both superthrive and a powder rooting hormone. i use the rooting hormone on the actual cutting. then once i see the leaves begin to yellow i use superthrive in my watering solution.

i've also rooted successfully with no rooting hormone using an AeroGarden. soaking the AG rooters in a SuperThrive solution before inserting the cutting. then using 1 mL/ 1 gal water in the AG reservoir. 100% success both methods (based on one trial of each method)


Shack


----------



## BUDDZY (Aug 1, 2010)

Shackleford.R said:


> general consensus i'm getting from some reading is superthrive will work, but not work as well as not using it.  apparently its high in nitrogen, which you just don't need during flower. hm. interesting, had no idea!!
> 
> oh and to answer the OP question, i soak mine in superthrive and at the first sign of yellowing during the clone process i use a drop in the water i use. have had 100% success rate since i started cloning. always used superthrive, strong recommendation from me for use in cloning.
> 
> ...


this is pure bullshit. nitrogen is important in every phase. phosphorous is just more important. higher concentrations of it are better for flower. Nitrogen is VERY important though


----------

